

NanoDoc - jlee614
http://nanodoc.org/
A couple of guys out of the Bhatia Lab at MIT have made a game out of design and optimization of cancer nanotherapeutics. Nanodoc (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nanodoc.org&#x2F;) is on online game that allows bioengineers and the general public to design new nanoparticle strategies towards the treatment of cancer.
======
NotHereNotThere
Sorry, but requiring a social network account to play this is simply
ridiculous. Provide alternative options if you want this to catch on.

~~~
burke
Yup. I was actually really excited to try this, but was not okay with the
permissions it requires for said social networks.

~~~
robotgal
Ok, we limited the facebook permissions. Hope this works better!

------
hadem
Login to play...bye!

------
zwass
I don't particularly mind having to connect to Facebook, but the permissions
required go way beyond what makes sense for what this game claims to be. When
I denied access, it caused a server error on the nanodoc website.

~~~
robotgal
Thanks! That can easily be changed, what permissions would be acceptable? I'll
make the fix.

~~~
robotgal
We just restricted the facebook permissions. Should be more acceptable.

------
shark234
Great experiment, but I wonder how usefull can be a bunch of people playing a
game without any knowledge of biomedicine.

~~~
chm
I haven't played it yet, but it might be useful in training neural nets?

------
angersock
Great to see another swarm game!

Check out the one we're doing for ICRA this year:

[http://swarmcontrol.herokuapp.com](http://swarmcontrol.herokuapp.com)

(you don't even need to log in to play!)

------
etrautmann
Very cool idea! The name made me think this was something about text editors
and documentation, but I doubt most people outside of this context will make
that association.

------
hallieatrobohub
Great to see swarm robotics combined with crowd-sourcing - such a natural fit.

